# water leak on my Europeo 5 Rimor



## manic (Apr 8, 2010)

we own a fiat based europeo 5 rimor 2007 year. witch we love and for some reason the other night. after being used that day after the winter standing. decided to pump all its water out from under the wash room unit. onto the floor via the inside of the van.and so now we can,t use the water for it will just pump out.a pipe must of come off behind the wash room does enyone haveany ideas ? thanks


----------



## manic (Apr 8, 2010)

were would i get some side marker lights for my 2007 rimor europeo 5? thanks


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

hi ,
side markers used on the German Vans :wink: are made bu Hella, do a search on either google or fleabay for hella side lights or something like that. They aint cheap and you would need to run power feeds etc , if not already fitted dont bother 8O . They also like to corrode inside with winter salt.

Ref water leak its 99% that a push fit has come loose under the shower from some water being left in shower over winter  .

Unless you can find someone who has a knowledge of the water pipe routes try emailing Rimor or else its a RIP IT OUT and look thingy. The pipes usually run along side of van in cupboards etc , just have a look.

is it the cold or hot that leaks? when you know which try pulling pipe when found and temp putting a stop in the end.

http://www.rimor.it/rimor.asp?WCI=home&[email protected]@val=EUR

uk dealers:

Leisure Solutions @ 3 Counties Caravans
Welland Garage, Gloucester Road,
Welland, Malvern, Worcestershire,
WR13 6LA
www.3countiescaravans.co.uk
Telephone 0044 (0) 1684 311927


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Leak in water supply*

Hi Manic,

I've just repaired what could be a similar leak on our 2006 Rimor Sailer.

Our first time away this year, when using the shower, a stream of water was seen tracking down the centre walkway emerging from the base of the toilet/shower room.

I traced this to a pipe joint below the shower mixer where it connects into the hot and cold supply.

Our shower tray was replaced in 2008 and looks like the push-fit connection had worked loose. The place that carried out the repair had added a couple of inches of pipe and a coupler to the cold water pipe to enable them to re-connect. It looks like they should have done the same with the hot.

I also have push fit connectors for the bathroom sink.

I'll attach a Rimor factory photo of a rear mounted shower tray showing the pipes. As you will notice, these are installed before the exterior panels are fitted.

If you Google "orange side marker lights" you should find what you need. I spotted a set of 6 or 8 LED ones on E-Bay for less than £20.
Otherwise Southdowns are the main Rimor importer.

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## manic (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi everyone tried to repair my water leak by filling the water tank and opperating the pump. we removed the screws from a square section in the garage and raised the panel. This alowed us to see the hot & cold pipes behind the shower having done this we disconected the pipes in turn working from the pump out . This seemed to find no leak?and the only conection that i felt went further in after i disconected it was the first under the sink next to the toilet. I have left the van with pump pressure on and will report how it goes. Confused ? Thanks for the photo alan.


----------



## Spikeyman (Apr 20, 2010)

Rimor dealer who gives good service we have found is 3counties who whilst not actually selling motor homes seem to have a good rapport with Rimor Italy. Tony is very helpful.

http://www.3countiescaravans.co.uk/contact_us.html


----------

